
Method for client-server communications through a minimal interface - tosh
https://patents.google.com/patent/US6205469B1/en
======
anewhnaccount2
Relevant dead comment from leifus:

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that pretty much exactly what ViaWeb did
> back then? Just use continuations to simulate a "classic" programming
> environment even if it's spread out over HTTP calls?

Some googling provides some corroboration:

[https://thelackthereof.org/docs/library/cs/continuations.pdf](https://thelackthereof.org/docs/library/cs/continuations.pdf)

Some more frameworks using this style:

[https://common-lisp.net/project/cl-weblocks/](https://common-
lisp.net/project/cl-weblocks/)

[https://github.com/SeasideSt/Seaside/](https://github.com/SeasideSt/Seaside/)

------
tuukkah
> _Inventor Paul Graham_

> _1997-05-27 Application filed by Altaba Inc_

> _1998-01-05 Assigned to VIAWEB, INC._

> _2019-03-10 Application status is Expired - Lifetime_

------
leifus
Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that pretty much exactly what ViaWeb did
back then? Just use continuations to simulate a "classic" programming
environment even if it's spread out over HTTP calls?

